# 5x5 Parity BLD



## Apokaso (Dec 23, 2010)

Hallo!

I want to solve my 5x5 blindfolded the next days. So I thought over the method. Centers are no problem (It´s just the same like 4x4), The r and l slice edges are also easy (r2 method), for the m-slice I use the m2-method and for corners old pochman. 
These´s just one little problem, which I cannot solve: When there´s a m2-parity, I normaly use at the 3x3 the algorithm: U'F2UM2U'F2U. This solves the DF-edge and changes UB an UL, which now can be changed with the old Pochman small Y-Perm. 
But on the 5x5 the small-Y-Perm changes also the outer edges. 

Does anybody know a correct algorithm for this parity?

Last thing, I also now learning the R2-method for corners, who would the algorithm look for this parity?


----------



## Slash (Dec 23, 2010)

place the two wrong corners in UFR and UBR, and the two wrong edges in DF and UB. then do this:
(F2) Rw2 U2 Rw U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Rw U2 Rw2 (F2) and then a t-perm.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 23, 2010)

If your corners are odd, make sure to make the UL and UB edges swapped instead of solving them. Just remember to do the centers first, because OP and some M2 algs are not center friendly. 
-Y-perm rotates the U center CCW 90 degrees.
-Unless you use commutators for the M-slice cases, they're probably _not_ center friendly.

So if there is parity you'll end up with all pieces solved in the end except UB and UL wings will be swapped, which can be fixed by: 
(B U' B') Rw2 F2 U2 r2 U2 F2 Rw2 (B U B'). 
If you still don't fully understand just ask.


----------



## Apokaso (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you, It works


----------



## riffz (Dec 23, 2010)

I would do the U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U and then L U L' U' (Rw2 Fw2 U2 r2 U2 Fw2 Rw2) U L U' L'


----------



## Stefan (Dec 23, 2010)

U' F2 U M2 U2 (Rw2 Uw2 F2 r2 F2 Uw2 Rw2) U F2 U


----------



## Apokaso (Dec 23, 2010)

The last algorithm from Stefan was exact the thing I was looking for. 
Thanks


----------



## Stefan (Dec 23, 2010)

Well it's the same others had posted, just with the double edge swap integrated to save some moves. Might be less confusing and thus safer and thus better to do it separately, though.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 23, 2010)

Rw2 U2 F2 r2 F2 U2 Rw2 also works for the "pll parity" part. No need for Uw2.


----------

